
Setting Personal KPIs - danicgross
https://dcgross.com/how-to-level-up/?src=hn
======
priyadarshy
"Every Sunday, I look at my todo list from the past week and give myself a
grade. I email myself the grade and a brief write-up." \-- OP, what are the
heuristics/algorithm you use to convert completed tasks into a grade?

I ask because we are capturing a lot of data about what tasks people are
completing daily, how long they worked on it, what times of day things are
being completed and starting to think about scoring and providing
retrospective data on that inside of Sunsama. As an example here's what my
calendar looks like when I check stuff off and make commits:
[https://www.dropbox.com/s/zfgh5udbljii74f/sunsama-tasks-
and-...](https://www.dropbox.com/s/zfgh5udbljii74f/sunsama-tasks-and-
github.jpg?dl=0)

------
PredictorY
It's too bad the author doesn't once explain what "KPI" means.

